# Hornets @ Sonics..12/26...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Mama NOOOOOOOOOO! Paul went down with an ankle sprain at almost the end of the 1st quarter. This team is so through.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That didn't look good. They say an ankle sprain, but it could be a high ankle sprain. Our season is getting bleaker by the seconds.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think the Hornets would have any entertainment value without CP.You take 19 points and 9 assists away from a team that's struggling to score 80 points per game and it's hard to see them scoring much.

From the look of it he's going to miss a couple of games at least and it could be a lot worse


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> That didn't look good. They say an ankle sprain, but it could be a high ankle sprain. Our season is getting bleaker by the seconds.


The guy just said high ankle sprain. I was in the kitchen and my daughter yelled "OH LORD!!!" I said "WHAT??!!!! Please don't tell me one of our boys are hurt!!!" She hit rewind on the TIVO and there he was, on the floor.

And he left the game with 6pts, 7asts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone want to take any bets on how many shots Pargo gets off tonight.He's up to 12 now.I'll bet on 26


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Pargo have to play the whole second half, I'd say 35-40.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> The guy just said high ankle sprain. I was in the kitchen and my daughter yelled "OH LORD!!!" I said "WHAT??!!!! Please don't tell me one of our boys are hurt!!!" She hit rewind on the TIVO and there he was, on the floor.
> 
> And he left the game with 6pts, 7asts.


I nearly gave my daughter a heart attack. She was falling asleep on the sofa and I screamed, NO! CP looked like he was in pain.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> *I nearly gave my daughter a heart attack. She was falling asleep on the sofa and I screamed, NO!* CP looked like he was in pain.


LOL!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mason with the silly turnovers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chandler the 2nd Hornet in double digits.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Devin Brown coming up big in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Are...you...kidding...me?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

...speechless.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, the team fought hard tonight. That's really all I expect with all the injuries. We still could have one, but it was a decent game. Except for losing Chris Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The way they were playing early before Paul went out, I believe they would've won tonight. 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2709024

You guys ready for another ping-pong ball?


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

This can't get much worse...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry about Paul...I knew they would catch up w/ the Rockets when Yao went out, but now....who knows


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm hearing he could be out 2-4 games. Definitely tonight against Portland and Friday against Denver.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Now Paul, it really looks like this season is over.


----------

